# Mucus Plug Out but No Lambs ?



## craftnkids (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a first time Ewe that looks huge. Her udders have dropped a bit, her teets are long and full and she has been dripping white goo (mucus plug?) since last night. 
No lambs yet, although I am checking on her every couple of hours. 
Any thoughts?
Last year we had a *different* ewe that had to have the baby pulled because he was too big to birth. So I am nervous we may need to do that again. We lost the lamb- probably because it took us so long to get him out. 
Any thoughts about how long after mucus plug comes out that they lamb?
Thank you in advance,
Angela


----------



## craftnkids (Sep 6, 2009)

She is up and eating so I just put her back in with the other ewes. Will watch her carefully today.


----------



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

I've read that they can have mucus dripping from their vaginas for a few days before lambing. If it is just mucus without signs of labor I would keep an eye on her, but not worry too much.


----------



## ShadowfaxFarm (Jul 23, 2011)

As long as the mucus is white and she is acting normal I wouldn't worry. If the mucus turns clear yellowish/pinkish then it is more likely amniotic goo and she should lamb pretty quick.


----------



## craftnkids (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you- we are still waiting. Hoping she will deliver soon!


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

Have you been graining these animals? I've had problems every time I let my ewes get fat. There's a difference between healthy and fat in sheep just as in humans. Just a thought for the future.


----------



## craftnkids (Sep 6, 2009)

Bret4207- We just moved on to a new property without much forages. We have been feeding hay, alfalfa pellets, and moving them daily to new areas to forage for whatever is there. 
She did finally give birth to one lamb- that I had to pull because he was so big. Both are doing well now.
Thank you for your responses!
Angela


----------

